# Do we have any havs in western PA?



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I was just wondering if anyone here has a hav in the western PA, Pittsburgh area. *


----------



## Toby'sMom (Feb 25, 2009)

I am just north of Pittsburgh, in Slippery Rock...


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I am south of you in Natrona Heights! How old is your dog? Jammies just turned 1 in September. We also have a 7 year old sheltie who Jammies LOVES to torment!*


----------



## Toby'sMom (Feb 25, 2009)

Toby is almost 9 months. Jammies is adorable!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am from Pittsburgh, Penn Hills. I live in MD now but go back often. Where are you at? Simba and Bailey will be two in January...omgosh two!!! where did the time go to?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jammies said:


> *I am south of you in Natrona Heights! How old is your dog? Jammies just turned 1 in September. We also have a 7 year old sheltie who Jammies LOVES to torment!*


Natrona Heights, Now this takes me back in memories! My mom and dad had really good friends in Natrona. When I was a paramedic in 'Westmoreland County (I lived in Delmont at the time) we would often go to New Kensington Hospital which is not far from you. I also worked for an ambulance transport service and would take patients to dialysis etc. at Allegheny Hospital off of Freemont street. And, right over the Trarentum Bridge...my mom and me used to go to a cermic store. I only have a faint memory of it. Small, small world! Oh yea, before I decided on nursing...I took cosmotology in high school and had to make up hours after graduation and there was a school in New Ken. Lots of memories of New Ken...swimming pool, go carts, the old drive-in!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

My husband is from Washington, PA and his dad still lives there. His brother lives in Cranberry Twp. We live in FL but we were hoping to move up there last year. We couldn't sell our house down here. We make it up usually once a year. I miss PA!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Just saw a post from one of my threads - "oohbetty" is the profile name, location is Pittsburgh.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Debbie, you might have some more when Jammies goes in heat again,LOL


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*DAVE!!!!! HUSH UP!!!!*

:frusty:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Princessp...for REAL you wanted to move from Florida to PA???:nono: I wonder if there are any dog parks in the general area? It would be nice to get together and meet each other and just let the kids play and run! Does anyone know of any dog parks? We will have to plan something for the spring or early summer!
Sweater 32, I know of all of those places you are talking about. The New Ken hopital is no longer a hospital but an urgent care center. Things change, but life goes on.
*


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Jammies said:


> *Princessp...for REAL you wanted to move from Florida to PA???:nono: I wonder if there are any dog parks in the general area? It would be nice to get together and meet each other and just let the kids play and run! Does anyone know of any dog parks? We will have to plan something for the spring or early summer!
> Sweater 32, I know of all of those places you are talking about. The New Ken hopital is no longer a hospital but an urgent care center. Things change, but life goes on.
> *


Yes, I know it sounds crazy! We don't have any family down here and it is so hectic and crowded. I miss the "small town atmosphere" and the change of seasons. It is 93 degrees here every day from May to October. Too hot to do anything outdoors. We actually spent more time outdoors when we lived up north.


----------

